

0% Unemployment - dailyview
http://bluberry.co/blog/0-unemployment/

======
paulhauggis
There are plenty of people that could work now, but don't because:

1) They just don't feel like it 2) are getting government handouts (more than
a minimum wage job) 3) Have a spouse or other family member supporting them

Unless the government takes full control of our lives, there will never be 0%
unemployment.

